# plants ID!



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

okay, i picked these plants up a week or two ago.

**EDIT** i circled the plants.

















i need an ID for the cluster in front. it's 2 types of plants, not sure about what either of them are. one has long ridgy green leaves and the other has smooth long green leaves that are brown on the underside. some kind of crypts maybe?

also, the stalky looking ones in the back. they were tagged as hygrophila difformis, but after looking at pics of that, i'm sure it isn't. 

all 3 types of plants have been thriving and growing, but i'd like to know what they are!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

I have no idea which plants you are talking about....do you think that you could take them into photoshop or the like and circle them?

The only plant in there that I know for sure is elodea, also known as anacharis.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

On the left, the large plant (nice specimen) is Cryptocpryne crispatula var balansae (sp?).
The stalky ones in the back are bacopa.

The front right is cryptocpryne sp. wendtii (green or brown)

The one right behind that is cryptocoryne sp. lucens (hard to tell).

Individual pics would help id them more assuredly.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm pretty sure the large plant on the left is java fern, i had it ID'd as such, and it's tied to driftwood.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

The plant in the first pic (circled) is Anacharis....also known as Elodea.

In the second pic, the circled plants are indeed Crypts. I see some Crypt wendtiis....they are the ridgy ones.  If the leaves are mostly green then its like C. wendtii 'green'. If you have some with bronze or brownish leaves that are ridgy, they would be the red or bronze versions. The others with smoother leaves look like Crypt willisii or Crypt willisii sp. lucens.

The large on in the back does look like Java fern to me.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

JustOneMore20-the anacharis is not what i meant to circle, haha. i meant the ones behind it, the stalky ones with leaves shooting from the top! thanks anyway, though!


----------



## wermyapl (Jan 13, 2007)

The tall one in the back looks like it might be the emersed form of Hygro. difformis, but it's hard to see in the pic. A top view might be better...

It's supposed to look like this in your tank:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its bacopa....


----------

